# Has anyone else ever seen this in a horses eye?



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

I think this is the correct section:/
My friend owns a 13.2 pony that he showjumps and his eyes are half walled half normal. I dont have any pics but basically on both eyes the bottom half is blue and the top half is brown. Im intrigued!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Yup! I've seen them before. I think they're the coolest things. I also love blue eyes in general though


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

One of mine has a half blue half brown eye. I think it's pretty cool, my hubby says it creeps him out lol! I will take a pic when I go out tomorrow 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Fairly common in pintos and I've seen it in Appaloosas, too.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

My mare has a partially blue eye but it's from left to right, not up and down. I've never seen a half blue eye up and down before!


----------



## Barrel Baby (May 16, 2011)

Whoa!!! Thats awesome


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Im dont know what he is but he is a very funny colour he has like brown splashes on him but they dont end bluntly they sort of fade? He is so ugly that hes cute lol!

Micabre: his are like your horses but a bit more underneath 
I have never seen this before so im really interested to see others!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

While half blue eyes are not common, they aren't exactly rare either. What colour is your friend's pony?


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

He is piebald 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

And that is the culprit. Do you have any full body shots? I can probably even tell you what colour pattern is causing the blue eye


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

No sorry  it would have been really interesting to find out though! I think he could be appaloosa because of the way he is coloured and marked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

My guy's is a lot like MM's mare. I've never seen one split the other way either, sounds cool. I will get a pic posted when I get back in the house. I think mine wanted to be a crop-out but didn't make it lol! He's solid bay with socks, star & snip but he also has ermine spots in his socks. Yep, he's weird 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

I cant wait to see pics!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

The solid blue eyes kind of creep me out, but I love the ones that are part brown & part blue. I think they look so cool.
Can't wait to see picts.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's my guy, Dynasty's 1/2 & 1/2 eye. He's a 14'2" Bay QH/Quarter Pony Stallion. Sorry pics are crummy, camera battery was dead so all I had was the blackberry


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

I really love half eyes now! they are really cool! Is there a name for them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## x Bustie and Alli x (Jan 15, 2011)

I have no idea what they are called but they are SUPER cool! I have never seen them before but from people's pictures I now officially adore them!! XD


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't know if there is a technical term or not...we've always called Dynasty's his boo-boo  I think they are pretty cool myself! He's yet to pass it on to one of his babies, I always kinda hope he will though!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I do believe the splashed white pattern is the only pattern that causes any form of blue eyes. There is some question as to whether frame potentially causes it, but basically any horse ever tested with blue eyes has tested positive for splash. You can't test for frame, hence the unknown question as to whether it can also cause blue eyes. They would have to basically have a horse test negative for splash before they could definitively say frame (or any other pattern) causes blue eyes, and I don't believe that's happened yet.

And yes, when you see a solid horse with blue eyes, it's "hiding" the splash gene and genetically is able to produce/sire a pinto as well.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

You can't test for frame? Are you meaning something else?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Don't think they have a test for the splash gene available at this point in time.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

MM you have them mixed up - there is a test for frame, aka LWO. There isn't a test currently for Splash.

There have been horses that have tested negative for frame that have blue eyes. However, until a test is available for splash, there is no way to determine for sure if the frame horses with blue eyes aren't carrying splash too. At this stage, blue eyes are thought to be caused by both.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Oh my god, seriously don't use a computer when you're exhausted. Yes, that's what I meant. *shakes head*


----------



## DarkBucephalus (May 29, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I don't know if there is a technical term or not...we've always called Dynasty's his boo-boo  I think they are pretty cool myself! He's yet to pass it on to one of his babies, I always kinda hope he will though!



Not sure if anyone answered this yet, but I believe the term is partial heterochromia. I could be mistaken, but Im fairly sure I'm not.


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

My friend [drafts4ever] Has her Gypsy mare Legacy that exhibits this as well.

Her one eye is full blue and her other is partial blue, partial brown. Granted the partial is a vertical/diagonal split not a horizontal one.


----------



## RodeoBarrelRacer (Jun 6, 2011)

My friend has a buckskin with a half blue/brown eye. We call it a "Crazy Eye." It's actually really pretty.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

My first horse had a two colored eye (I think I called it party colored). And if I remember right it was up and down. Her other eye was all blue.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Never seen it! I reckon it would look cute though?


----------



## laken316 (May 21, 2011)

My friend's sorrel paint stallion has a half blue eye too.. it's really neat to look at. There's also a gray walking horse with a half blue eye. We've got two at our barn! Haha, they must not be TOO rare. I also had a black/white paint filly with two blue eyes, but one of them had a brown smidge so it wasn't completely blue.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Dude has a double coloured eye.
He's a Flaxen Chestnut with Sabino from his looks, but he's never been tested.
Here's a pic I took of him last year at Hookstown:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Bonnie has one blue and one mixed eye. I didn't think it was that common.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

My Smart and Shiney colt has an eye that is 3/4 blue and 1/4 brown.


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

so blue eyes are officially only in paints right? My pally is a solid paint mare supposedly, but I've only ever seen her mother and and her mother is a solid pally qh. 

OHHH!!! And has anyone ever heard of the old wives tale that horses with blue eyes are crazy?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

My colt is full QH. He would be considered a crop out.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

SAsamone, blue eyes are caused by either frame or splash. Since these occur in numerous breeds, no, they don't always occur in Paints. However, I am becoming accustomed to the 'Americanism' of it, and assume you mean the colour not the breed lol. In that case, then also no. Splash and frame can both 'hide' in normal white markings, and are in many, many breeds that don't have pinto.


----------



## DarkBucephalus (May 29, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> SAsamone, blue eyes are caused by either frame or splash. Since these occur in numerous breeds, no, they don't always occur in Paints. However, I am becoming accustomed to the 'Americanism' of it, and assume you mean the colour not the breed lol. In that case, then also no. Splash and frame can both 'hide' in normal white markings, and are in many, many breeds that don't have pinto.


I don't know much about color genetics, but I could have sworn I've seen it in a Sabino or two as well.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The problem is that most horses have a few of the white pattern genes going on, and there is only a test for two and a half of them - provided sabino 2 does exist, there is no test for that. I have not seen any evidence to link blue eyes to sabino with no frame or splash also being present.


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

Chiilaa said:


> SAsamone, blue eyes are caused by either frame or splash. Since these occur in numerous breeds, no, they don't always occur in Paints. However, I am becoming accustomed to the 'Americanism' of it, and assume you mean the colour not the breed lol. In that case, then also no. Splash and frame can both 'hide' in normal white markings, and are in many, many breeds that don't have pinto.


Wow, really? I've always been told, and grew up knewing from everyone that if a horse has white markings (other than the normal stockings/face markings) than it is a paint. Doesn't matter if it's the breed or not, white means paint reguardless of how you look at it. So how does that work, because, again, totally different than how I grew up??


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Basically, Paint is a term referring to a breed of horse. Yes, the majority of the breed are pintos, but they breed true to type and so are a real breed. Pinto refers to the colour, no matter what breed it appears on. 

It is a regional thing - in the US you would have constant exposure to the term 'paint' being used to describe coloured horses, so it is only natural that the term be used for all coloured horses that one sees. The same happened to the spotted gene - we always refer to it as appaloosa quite happily.

I guess it stands out to me being from Australia. Here, Paints are a fairly exotic breed lol. And anything coloured is called a 'pinto whatever' like a 'pinto shetland' etc.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I've heard the old wives tale that blue eyed horses are crazy.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

An old wife's tale - just like white hoves are weak.


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks chiilaa  That made it much more clear.

And yes, it is an old wives tale, I was just curious if anyone else had heard it. When I first got my pally, my friend wouldn't ride her becuase she believed in that saying...now she loves her lol. Although, sometimes I wonder......lol. She does have a bit of an attitude  jk jk.


----------



## Dusty and Olivia (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, my pinto Pia has that except it goes from blue to a prett ygreen colour. she all ways gets extra pointsin shoes because of her eyes. i have once got surpreme in the royal show


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

My foal has a blue patch in one eye  She's got a blaze so I think it's white marking caused. I think she might have sabino in there somewhere, her daddy has HEAPS of white (blaze and 3 white feet I think it is, maybe it's 4) so it's definitely a possibility.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Sabino doesn't cause blue eyes. Splash or frame does. 

You are right tho, it is white marking caused. However, a horse can carry frame or splash, have not a single white hair, and still have blue eyes.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Well she ain't splash and she ain't frame. Only possibility for her, colour wise, IF she has a pinto pattern, is sabino. And she definitely has a blue patch in one eye.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I would love to see photos of her if you have any?

Also, all white markings on the face and legs are caused by one of the pinto patterns too, so don't rule them out


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I only have a couple of poor-resolution pics and they don't show the eye :\ Will post them anyway.


















They're not the best confo photos but they show her markings. And I swear she has NO white anywhere but that one leg and her face - no belly splash or anything. She doesn't have any of the markers of splash, she has a couple of sabino markers, and I don't really know enough about frame to be able to say if she is or isn't based on the minimal expression she DOES have of whatever pattern it is, but I don't think she is.

Edit; although, as an afterthought, might the one coloured nostril and one white be maybe a marker of splashed white? Splashed white horses nearly always have a coloured lip spot so it might be minimal splash?

Edit 2; the white spot on her lower lip is definitely a sabino marker. I didn't notice that before. So she has sabino and maybe splash or frame?? I'm thinking sabino and splash but I'm not an expert.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I looked at her blaze and instantly thought sabino and splash. Sabino because it is avoiding the eyes, splash because it is 'sliding' off to one side. The sock looks nice and neat too, a cleanly lined leg marking is a good splash indicator too


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh ok cool  that would explain the blue patch in the one eye then. She is very special. Really hope she matures the lovely gold on her knees/hocks but I don't really mind either way. I like them gold and I like them creamy. Buckskin is just a gorgeous colour IMO regardless of shade.

Does the minimal expression of splash mean that if she ends up being bred (IF - she'll have to be really exceptional) there's a chance she'll throw a loud foal? I probably won't breed her, I bought her to eventually be ridden and take over from my rising 16yo anglo arab and if I put her in foal I'll lose a lot of time I could use to get her ready to do just that. Plus, quality though she might be (in my eyes), she's of unknown breeding so her foals would only ever be eligible for part-bred registration no matter the stallion I were to put her to. That takes a lot of $$$ off the potential foal's value and _usually_ the well-bred, valuable individuals end up having a better/more successful life than the poorly bred dime-a-dozen types. Plus, there's no guarantee that she is as gorgeous as she is because of her breeding - she might be so lovely despite it! (I know I personally wouldn't have kept her daddy entire if he were mine, but I'm not complaining, if he was a gelding I wouldn't have my Satin)

As an afterthought, if you look carefully at the headshot photo, you can see a light spot in her eye. I wonder if that's the blue patch showing up?

I make myself sound like I only love her for her colour hahaha but that couldn't be more off the mark, I would love her even if she was a boring bay with no white (incidentally, I looked at a colt matching that description, and he was lovely, but he had a dodgy hoof due to injury [the reason for sale, the owner told me, very upfront], and no hoof, no horse!). Her colour and the gorgeous eye just add to how gorgeous she is. The colour does not make the horse, but the horse makes the colour. Does that make sense?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

SAsamone said:


> Wow, really? I've always been told, and grew up knewing from everyone that if a horse has white markings (other than the normal stockings/face markings) than it is a paint. Doesn't matter if it's the breed or not, white means paint reguardless of how you look at it. So how does that work, because, again, totally different than how I grew up??


Basically a Paint has to be from Paint, Quarter Horse or TB lineage. Anything else is considered a Pinto.
This article explains it better.

[/COLOR]



[URL="http://www.horsechannel.com/registration/registration.aspx?signup=y"]


http://www.horsechannel.com/media/horse-exclusives/paint-vs-pinto.aspx.pdf http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php​

*Paint vs. Pinto*

*What is the difference between a Paint Horse and a pinto horse?*










*Q:* What is the difference between a Paint Horse and a pinto horse?
*A: *Paints and pintos have one thing in common: a flashy coat featuring patches of white and a solid color, such as bay, black or chestnut. Beyond that, there are many differences. For one, a Paint Horse is a breed that, according to the American Paint Horse Association (APHA), "has strict bloodline requirements and a distinctive stock-horse body type." Paint Horses can only have the bloodlines of Quarter Horses, Paint Horses or Thoroughbreds in their pedigrees. In order to qualify for registration with the APHA, their sire and dam must be registered with the APHA, the American Quarter Horse Association or the Jockey Club (the breed registry for Thoroughbreds). 
On the other hand, "pinto" is a term that refers to the colorful coat pattern and is not the name of a particular breed of horse. Any horse of a breed other than the Paint Horse that displays one of several coat patterns is considered a pinto. Breeds that commonly produce pinto horses include the Tennessee Walking Horse, Gypsy Horse and Miniature Horse. Breeds such as the Spotted Saddle Horse and Spotted Draft Horse are exclusively pintos. 
There are two main registries for pinto horses—The Pinto Horse Association of America and the National Pinto Horse Registry—and each separates pintos into categories depending on their breeding and conformation. The Spotted Saddle Horse Breeders and Exhibitors Association, National Spotted Saddle Horse Association and International Pattern Sporthorse Registry also accept pinto horses. The Pintabian Horse Registry specifically registers pinto horses with primarily Arabian horse breeding. 
Pintos are described by their coat pattern. The two most common patterns are the tobiano and overo. Horses that display characteristics of both patterns are considered toveros. There are also several other pattern types, but that's another whole article in itself!



[/COLOR]

[URL="http://www.horsechannel.com/registration/registration.aspx?signup=y"]


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

^Thank you for that explanation!!!


----------

